# BT: High Marshal Helbrecht Honour Guard Retinue



## CadoAngelus (Oct 10, 2010)

*IDEA*
So, I've been a long time planning this idea, and even managed to build a couple of the units for it, but thought I'd run through my Project as I recently decided to expand this Squad.

So, those Black Templar's amongst us are aware that Helbrecht has a ruling that allows him to take a Command Squad under his wing - now for Black Templar's, a Command Squad can consist of 10 units, 9 + a Sergeant, and Helbrecht can Annex this format with this ruling. Additionally to this Command Squad, Helbrecht - fluff-ily speaking - likes to train Neophytes himself, to encourage the troops to do so, and so he may also include 5 Neophytes with Close Combat weapons and Bolt Pistols. In total this makes a 16 Man Squad: Helbrecht, Sergeant, 9 Command Initiates, 5 Neophytes.

Taking this rule into account, I decided not long ago to make this Command Squad with Neophytes look somewhat special, to nail home the fact that they are effectively Helbrecht's Honour Guard, or Retinue.

Canonically, Helbrecht wears Artificer armour which is coloured Gold - I assume to honour the BT's roots as Imperial Fists. So in this vein, I have decided to colour the Retinue similarly to Helbretch.

*PARTS*
Ideally, I wanted to give the appearance that the High Marshal - or at least Helbretch - has had this "Retinue" for some time, and thus thought that the idea of having armour used while the BT's still resided within the ranks of the IF's. Therefore, I opted for Mark III Iron Armour - I used the forgeworld finecast models, pricey but well worth it. As well as the armour, I included a mix of Black Templar upgraded weapons, and Command Squad artifacts - Banner, Combat Shield w/ Bolt Pistol, Power weapons etc.

For the Neophytes, I've used a standard Scout box set, and replaced the heads with WH Fantasy Chaos Warrior Helmets with the horns cut off.

*PAINT JOB*
As mentioned, the intent is to make them resemble Helbrecht. So, I have opted to paint the "under-plate" armour, that resembles Techmarine Plate Armour, Shining Gold - details and shading will be added later once I decide what works best. For the "over-plate" armour, that appears to be extra plates of ceramite added, I have painted them Black - for heraldry - with Shining Gold trim.

I will attempt to paint the Helbrecht Sacred Banner for the Bearer.

For the Neophytes - although their overall appearance is still in thinking stage - I am opting to give their shoulder pads the same paint job as the canon appearance for Helbrecht - Right Pad White, Left Pad Gold. Unlike the Iron Armour, "gold-ifying" the Neophytes may make them look stupid, or too much like Custodes.

*IMAGES*








Command Units, just armour and backpacks - no heads or armours/weapons

















Helbrecht and a Command Unit









Neophyte's helmet - Chaos Warrior Helmet









Apothecary - Forgeworld Iron Armour Apothecary from the Mark III/Mark IV Apothecary set.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

looking forward to seeing these come to fruition, looking good so far, like the gold idea but colour helms are you doing? id be tempted with black with gold trim seeing as there is already alot of gold on the initiates and much more would start to look a little over zealous.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

These look almost Black Legiony - I approve.


----------



## CadoAngelus (Oct 10, 2010)

Dorns Legacy said:


> looking forward to seeing these come to fruition, looking good so far, like the gold idea but colour helms are you doing? id be tempted with black with gold trim seeing as there is already a lot of gold on the initiates and much more would start to look a little over zealous.


Still in concept stage for colour scheme of the helms, but I'm open to suggestions if people have them. With the detail on the *image below*, I have flirted with the idea of painting the front plate Gold - but as you said, too much Gold starts to get a bit much.

However, the "hinge" - for lack of a better description - runs around the helm, and I have thought that I could paint that Gold and paint the front plate a silvery metallic colour, like Boltgun/Leadbelcher, or Mithril Silver.











Dakingofchaos said:


> These look almost Black Legiony - I approve.


Though technically I should be against the idea of being likened to Chaos, I am kind've going for that affect, or rather going for the affect of Legionnaire look from Pre-heresy to give the feel that maybe the "Rentinue" have had this armour passed down since Sigismund Founded the Templars.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

i like these. they are coming along nicely. have you had any thoughts on what type of base you want to do?


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

CadoAngelus said:


> Still in concept stage for colour scheme of the helms, but I'm open to suggestions if people have them. With the detail on the *image below*, I have flirted with the idea of painting the front plate Gold - but as you said, too much Gold starts to get a bit much.
> 
> However, the "hinge" - for lack of a better description - runs around the helm, and I have thought that I could paint that Gold and paint the front plate a silvery metallic colour, like Boltgun/Leadbelcher, or Mithril Silver.
> 
> ...



As for the helm id say yes to doing the "hinges" gold and the plate a dirty worn metal or even bronze if it looks ok but then you run the risk of to many varying metallics. Maybe keep the plate black but do gold trim across the helm this is what i would prob do that way you keep the fron of the mini in tone with the torso and legs, but again this is all just my opinion.


----------



## CadoAngelus (Oct 10, 2010)

So, it's been a while since I updated. Partly due to real-life things: I had been unemployed and had tonnes of time on my hands, but now I'm employed I'm finding less time to get projects completed; and I also decided to down tools when I heard that the BTs were being rolled into the new SM Codex.

With the new Codex, Helbrecht no longer gets a Retinue, but instead has to use the Honour Guard that every other SM chapter gets to dip into. Needless to say, I'm a little miffed, but I've decided to adapt to, and survive, this heresy.

So with the new SM Codex - and the Omittance of Helbrechts Retinue - the make-up is no longer that of a Command Squad. Therefore, I can no longer have Neophytes in the Honour Guard; I can no longer have an apothecary; and all units must take 1 Melee w/ a Bolt Pistol and Boltgun.

Though I'm disappointed that the Retinue has been lost, and thus some of the interesting fluff surrounding the Chapter, I believe the Honour Guard is stronger now. I now get to field a Chapter Champion - and I will be making full use of Upgrade capability with him - with 8 standard Honour Guard and a Chapter Standard Bearer. All get to use a Power Weapons w/ Boltgun or Relic Blade with Bolt Pistol.

New Retinue Make-up:
Chapter Champion: Thunder Hammer w/ Chainsword
Standard Bearer: Chapter Standard w/ Boltgun
Honour Guards: With Boltguns x2 Power Fists, x2 Power Swords, x2 Power Axes, and x2 Relic Blades w/ Bolt Pistols

Fate of the Neophytes: Unfortunately, they will have to be absorbed into the ranks of the Crusaders Squads - which I'm glad has been retained!!!!!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

nice color scheme


----------

